# عيد الشكر Thanksgiving



## Maya (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*يحتفل الأمريكيون في الخميس الرابع من شهر تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر من كل عام بعيد الشكر Thanksgiving وهو عيد  قومي وليس دينياً ، يتقدم فيه الأمريكيون  الشكر لله لإنقاذ الأمريكيين الأوائل من المجاعة والهلاك.

 ويعود الاحتفال بعيد الشكر إلى أوائل القرن السابع عشر عندما بدأ الأوروبيين في الهجرة إلى القارة الأميركية  أثناء فترة الاضطهادات.

 وجرى ذلك على متن القارب ماي فلاور  في رحلة طويلة وشاقة ، مات فيها منهم الكثيرون بينما وصل الباقون إلى الشاطئ الشرقي لولاية ماساتشوستس حالياً  في شهر نوفمبر/تشرين ثاني من عام 1621.

 وتزامن وصول الأوروبيين مع دخول فصل الشتاء الذي أهلك معظمهم بثلوجه وبرده القارص مع جهلهم بطرق الحصول على الطعام والغذاء. ومما يدعو للدهشة نجاة من تبقى منهم على يد اثنين من الهنود الحمر هما "ساموسيت" و"سكوانتو" الذين علموهم طرق الحصول على الغذاء من زراعة وصيد وغيرها.

 من هنا بدأ احتفال الأميركيين بما أطلقوا عليه عيد الشكر، وترأس الديك الرومي مائدة الاحتفال . وتحول الاحتفال بالنجاة إلى حدث سنوي إلى أن أعلنه الرئيس أبراهام لنكولن عام 1863عيداً  رسميا للبلاد أطلق عليه "عيد الشكر"  Thanksgiving Day*


----------



## Maya (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*لعل أهم ما يميز مظاهر الاحتفال بيوم عيد الشكر في الولايات المتحدة هو طبق الديك الرومي الذي يتهافت الأمريكيون لشرائه وتحضيره للاحتفال بهذا اليوم ولا تكاد تخلو مائدة من طبق الديك الرومي والذين أصبح واحد من تقاليد العيد التي لا غنى عنها  ...

لكن سيراً على التقليد السنوي فقد قام الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش بإصدار عفو عن ديكين روميين في الوقت الذي استعد فيه  ملايين الأميركيين لتناول الديوك الرومية على العشاء ليل الخميس بمناسبة عيد الشكر. 

و أنقذ الرئيس بوش الديكين الذين حملا الاسمين فلاير Flyer  و فراير  Fryer من النهاية  المحتومة على مأدبة العشاء في البيت الأبيض في يوم عيد الشكر.

و أعلن بوش في حديقة الورود The Rose Garden   في البيت الأبيض : "يسرني أن أعلن أن الديكين سيكون أمامهما أيام أخرى ليعيشاها و امنح عفواً رئاسياً  كاملاً لهما حتى يستطيعا العيش بسلام و أمان".

و أشار إلي أن الاحتفال السنوي بمناسبة عيد الشكر و الذي يجري في أخر كل خميس من شهر نوفمبر من كل عام هو مناسبة ليتذكر فيها الأمريكيون خيرات بلادهم. 

 وأضاف : نحن ممتنون لبلادنا الجميلة وممتنون للمحصول الكبير الذي يكفي لإطعامنا جميعاً إضافة إلى معظم أنحاء العالم . ونحن ممتنون لحريتنا ولعائلاتنا ونحن ممتنون لنعمة الحياة نفسها  . *


----------



## jim_halim (11 ديسمبر 2006)

*  موضوع جميل جداً جداً .. ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك .. 
أنا فعلاً كنت بسأل نفسي هو أيه عيد الشكر بتاع الأمريكان ده .؟؟ 
و فعلاً لقيت الأجابة في موضوعك الجميل .. لأ و كمان واقعة طريفة .. 
بصراحة الموضوع متكامل و أنا فعلاً أستفدت منه .. 

........         و كل سنة و أنتم كلكم طيبين  ...........          *


----------



## Maya (10 مارس 2007)

> *موضوع جميل جداً جداً .. ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك ..
> أنا فعلاً كنت بسأل نفسي هو أيه عيد الشكر بتاع الأمريكان ده .؟؟
> و فعلاً لقيت الأجابة في موضوعك الجميل .. لأ و كمان واقعة طريفة ..
> بصراحة الموضوع متكامل و أنا فعلاً أستفدت منه *



*شكراً لمرورك ومشاركتك و سعيدة لأنك استفدت بمعلومة جديدة من هذه المشاركة ...*


----------

